# 6 month old with upset tummy



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I started weening my almost 6 month DS about 3 weeks ago with baby rice and rusk which was fine. He has also been ok for about 10 days on some pear and sweet potato. However a few days ago I gave him some green beans, of which he hardly ate any, but it seemed to upset his stomach. He had a very green jelly like poo for a day.

Since then, I've gone back to just the baby rice and rusk, but he still has an upset tummy, nearly every nappy is dirty and it's still very mucosey. He is fine in his self and is not in pain other than his very sore bottom through all the cleaning. He doesn't seen to be dehydrated as he is still weeing plenty, and he still has a good appetite for solids and milk.

I was just a bit concerned about the jelly like consistancy of his poo and wondered how long I should leave it before I see the GP? Even though I am careful, I'm worried that he's picked up a bug because I've haven't sterilised something properly   

Thanks

Victoria


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

is this resolved?


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

hi,

yes I took DS to the doctors who said they would only test a sample after 7 days. He said to try Dioralite, of which I managed to get him to take a little bit. Sure enough things went back to normal after about a week - I think maybe it was just his tummy getting used to the veg! I've introduce a few more things since then and he seems fine.

Victoria


----------

